# Most UNDERRATED plane of WW2



## tail_gunner (Apr 26, 2005)

There is an thread here on overrated aircraft, so I figured i'd give a thread of underrated aircraft of WW2 a try.


I think the P-40 Warhawk(my favorite plane,BTW  ) was very underrated. It was considered inferior to Zeros and German fighter, and later in the war was replaced by the P-51 and such, but it was used on many fronts and was the perferred plane of the Flying Tigers for the first few years of the war.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2005)

There is a thread about under-rated aircraft at
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1402


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2021)

I agree that the P-40 was underrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2021)

evangilder said:


> There is a thread about under-rated aircraft at
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1402


I tried clicking on the link to the older thread but I got the "404" error message.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 16, 2021)

Tiger Moth and Harvard

DC-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Jun 16, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I tried clicking on the link to the older thread but I got the "404" error message.



There is another....

Most 'Underrated' Aircraft of WW2?


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

wuzak said:


> There is another....
> 
> Most 'Underrated' Aircraft of WW2?


The threads are underrated around here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

